# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  İngiliz'lerden AB'ye çok sert Türkiye eleştirisi!

## bozok

*İngiliz basınından AB'ye sert eleştiri* 

*07.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*İngiltere'nin önde gelen gazetelerinden Guardian, Türkiye'nin üyeliği ile tartışmalar nedeniyle AB'ye kritik bir soru yöneltti: 'Madem demokrasi kulübüsün, neden dini gerekçelerle ayrım yapıyorsun?'*


Ankara’nın Avrupa Birliği’ne (AB) üyelik için başvurusunun üzerinden 22 yıldan fazla zaman geçti. Ancak insan haklarına yöenlik kaygıları ve peşin hükümler Türkiye’nin üyeliğini engellemeye devam ediyor.

_“Orhan Pamuk’un da kitaplarında anlattığı gibi Türkiye’nin en büyük şehri İstanbul’un kendine has melankolik bir havası var. üzellikle soğuk kış sabahlarında hissedilen bu hüzün hali milyonlarca insan tarafından paylaşılıyor”_ diyen Guardian yazarı David Cronin, Türk halkının ülkelerinin sonuca ulaşmayan AB sürecini düşündüklerinde de benzer bir hüzne kapıldıklarını belirtiyor.

Ankara üyelik için ilk başvurusunu 22 yıl önce yaptı ve 2005 yılında resmen üyelik görüşmelerine başladı. Müzakerelerde, özellikle Kıbrıs sorunundaki çözümsüzlük nedeniyle yeterince ilerleme sağlanamamışken, şimdi de komşu Bulgaristan'ın yeni bir engel çıkarması gündemde.

Sofya, Ankara, 20’nci yüzyılın başlarında Osmanlı güçleri tarafından yerinden edilen Trakyalılar için tazminat ödemedikçe, Türkiye’nin üyeliğine onay vermeyeceğini açıkladı.

Cronin, Türkiye’nin AB’ye üye olması için insan hakları sicilinde gerekli temizliği yapması gerektiği fikrine destek veriyor. Ancak bu gerekçeler üzerine inşa edilen Türkiye karşıtlığının zaman zaman ırkçılık boyutuna ulaştığının da altını çiziyor.


*PAMUK DA İHLAL KURBANI*

Cronin, yazısının başında alıntı yaptığı Orhan Pamuk için _“insan hakları ihlallerinin canlı örneklerinden biri”_ dedi. Nobelli yazar 2005 yılında verdiği bir röportajda *“Ermeni soykırımı”*yla ilgili görüşlerini ifade ettiği için hakkında dava açılmıştı. 

Bu durumun ifade özgürlüğünün ihlali olduğunu belirten Cronin, Pamuk hakkında açılan dava düşse, Türkiye ve Ermenistan arasında dostluk adımları atılsa da Ankara’nın muhalif sesleri bastırmaya devam ettiğini belirtiyor. Bu durumun en taze örneği ise Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin geçtiğimiz ay aldığı Demokratik Toplum Partisi’ni kapatma kararı.

Ancak Cronin, ifade özgürlüğü üzerindeki bu kısıtlamaların özellikle Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy ve Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel’in Türkiye’ye yönelik olumsuz tavırlarıyla bir alakası olmadığını belirtiyor.

Avrupa'da Türk karşıtlığı zaman zaman ırkçılık boyutlarına ulaşıyor. Her ne kadar AB kurumları resmi olarak çeşitliliğe destek verse de birliğin en güçlü liderleri arasında AB’nin Hıristiyan kimliğini koruması gerektiği fikri yaygınlığını koruyor.


*TüRK KARşITLIğI DİNİ AYRIMCILIK*

AB’nin yeni başkanı Herman Van Rompuy, göreve gelmeden önce bu isteğini açık açık ifade edenlerden biri. Van Rompuy 2004 yılında Belçika parlamentosunda yaptığı konuşmada, _“Avrupa’da etkin olan evrensel değerler Hıristiyanlığın temel değerleridir. Türkiye gibi büyük bir Müslüman ülkenin girişi bu değerleri zayıflatacaktır”_ demişti.

Cronin, _“üok koyu olmasa da ben de bir Hıristiyanım ancak Van Rompuy’un başka dinlerden gelenlerin suratına kapıyı çarpmak olarak algıladığı bu değerlerin ne olduğunu bilmiyorum”_ diyor. 

*“Eğer bir golf kulübü üye kabul ederken benzer bir politika uygulasaydı eşitlik kanunlarını ihlalden hakkında dava açılırdı”* diyen yazar makalesini şu soruyla sonlandırıyor:

_“AB kağıt üzerinde bir demokrasiler kulübü. Peki o zaman dini gerekçelerle ayrımcılık yapmasına neden izin veriliyor?”_


...

----------

